# AGA 2010 Convention - Ft. Lauderdale, FL



## Jdinh04

The AGA 2010 Convention will be held in Ft. Lauderdale this year on the second week of November, specifically November 11-14. 

Although it is still early, but does anybody here have plans or are making plans to attend?


----------



## Tex Gal

I loved the last one. I want to go!


----------



## Jason Baliban

I will be there!

jB


----------



## doubleott05

i want to go i have never been to anything but ADG and NASH events i want to go to a big one. buahahaha 

then... next stop japan


----------



## Bert H

I would love to go, but it's too early yet for me.


----------



## davemonkey

Last night someone put it into my head that I should consider going. I was kinda iffy about traveling that distance, especially since I have to drive to Ohio in June. 
However, today I have decided that I will definitely be attending. It will be my first major event (except for the Houston PlantFest we sponsored last year). Ft. Lauderdale, here I come...in a few months. 

Anyone else from the Houston area planning on this yet? I'd like to drive...maybe do a car-pool.

-Dave


----------



## Sugar Cone

I have a friend in the Ft Lauderdale area.. If I can stay there, Id really like to go too.

Anyone know what it costs to gain entry to the event?


----------



## Big_Fish

I've got an office in Delray... (going there next week in fact.) 

I can't think of a better reason to spend a couple days in Ft Lauderdale... I can plan on that


----------



## Jason Baliban

I cant wait!!

I am going to be speaking about how to photograph your final layout!! I have done this type of talk twice before and everyone found it very helpful. This time i plan to include using real studio strobes to really create the "Amano" look!!

I plan to cover...

-Prepping for the photo
-Camera settings
-Light amounts and types
-Post production - basically Photoshop tricks for planted aquariums.....everyone found this VERY interesting
-And of course plenty of examples and tricks

Hope to see you all there its going to be a great lineup of events and speakers!

jB


----------



## davemonkey

The first day is November 11. Is that going to be a "hit the ground running" type day, or is that more of a "arrive and check into the hotel" day?

I'm trying to figure out how many days I need to take off. Oh, and I think I convinced my brother to come with me!!


----------



## belladee

Ill be there for sure  So exciting!


----------



## MiamiAG

Folks, this one is looking to be a good one. Please post here if you're going so that we're sure to meet up.

I just signed up for it yesterday. So, I'm going. Looking forward to seeing others there as well.

Best,

Art


----------



## Scotty

Jdinh04 and I were talking about going together. I hope I can make it, but it all depends on the start of winter. Hope to meet some of you there.


----------



## Erik Olson

davemonkey said:


> The first day is November 11. Is that going to be a "hit the ground running" type day, or is that more of a "arrive and check into the hotel" day?


The 11th is definitely the "arrive and check into the hotel" day. The hospitality suite will be open, and there might be some informal gatherings/presentations at that time (such as the Cryptocoryne folks, who did this in 2008).

We also did this somewhat deliberately to allow people a day to go exploring or collecting on their own before the organized stuff starts on Friday.

Schedule is sort of like this: Friday morning is a tour of Florida Aquatic Nurseries. Friday afternoon is a tissue culture workshop with Dr. Michael Kane. (I have been told today that the space will be limited for the workshop, so register early if interested in that.) Then we're doing the Iron Aquascaper live on Friday night. Saturday is all reserved for talks, Claus Christensen (who will be having some beginner material mixed with his advanced material so the novice can learn from the best), Michael Kane (NOT tissue culture -- I've been given the title only: "The Secret Life of Amphibious Plants"), Ghazanfar Ghori on Cryptocorynes (an EXCELLENT talk that even made me start keeping one shoebox with emersed Crypts last year), Jason on the aforementioned photography, and just added, Karen Randall on aquascaping (she just gave this talk in Germany and in Seattle -- I think it's the best aquascaping design talk I've ever heard). And after that, the banquet will have the AGA aquascaping contest winners, and also Claus Christensen presenting another talk (I think it might be a travel/wild-plants-type, but I'm not sure yet). Sunday will be auction, all day, all aquatic plants.

Can't emphasize this enough -- one of the best things about the convention is just the space for everyone to meet and talk. People are up all hours of the night in the hospitality suite trading specimens and gabbing.

Anyway, please take a look at our website, http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention.html

I don't make it over here to APC very often, but I'll try to check back on this thread if anyone has any questions. I actively monitor the AGA's forum, so you'll surely be noticed if you leave a post there. You can also e-mail me at [email protected] any time!

- Erik (the convention organizer for AGA 2010)


----------



## davemonkey

Okay, I'm definitely going!! (Not registered yet...but I've got it marked on the calendar and 100% support from my wife...so just waiting for next payday. ) And I'm nearly-definitely bringing mudboots and kwc1974 with me! We're hoping to find a few spots along the drive over to stop and collect.

-Dave


----------



## wet

I'm planning to see you folks there.


----------



## Texex94

Hey Folks,

If you can volunteer some time or know someone willing to help out, please have them contact me. My email is [email protected]


----------



## fishyjoe24

sounds like a lot of fun... if only I had the money..my friend knows how to fly planes and has a private plane and his lisc. I wonder if we would want to fly to FL. ummmmmm, family vacation....


----------



## AaronT

I've decided at the last minute to make the trek down there. I can't wait.


----------



## Cavan Allen

OK, it's getting closer now. Who all is going? I am.


----------



## Jdinh04

I won't be able to make it this time


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Cavan,

I stopped by Erik Olson's home this evening; he is really getting excited about the AGA coming up next month. He showed me some of the plants he plans on bringing for the auction. I wish I could make it!


----------



## wet

Going! Might not make it until Friday, depending on work, so may miss the FAN trip, though.  I'll know in a week or so.

Cavan - You're probably bored with "Polygonum" by now, but I'm bringing lots of flowering specimens of what I know as Polygonum sp. 'Sao Paulo,' 'case you're around and can ID it, or want some to mess with in the PlantFinder Bat Cave.


----------



## Tex Gal

So sad I'm not going. You guys are making it worse. Hope you have a GREAT time!!!

EDIT: Just arranged everything and we are coming!!! So excited. Looking forward to seeing all of you guys!!!


----------



## Erik Olson

Updated the announcement thread here -- hotel deadline is this Friday October 22, so please book your room if you're going!


----------



## Tex Gal

Anybody know if there is any carpool room to get to FAN on Friday morning? If so, shoot me a pm.


----------



## Erik Olson

There is a carpool thread on the AGA forum http://forum.aquatic-gardeners.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1393
where you can get in touch with folks who are renting cars. It also looks like we're getting some help from local folks in the Fort Lauderdale area with cars. I or someone else from the convention will probably be e-mailing everyone a week before the event to make sure we all have transportation.

See you in Florida!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

*Final Call! Make your reservations tonight if you're going!​*


Erik Olson said:


> Updated the announcement thread here -- hotel deadline is this Friday October 22, so please book your room if you're going!


----------



## fishyjoe24

any one with photos, can you please post them. thanks have a good week.


----------



## Jason Baliban

The convention is not for another 3 weeks.

Here are some pictures from the last conventions (2008).

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_AGAConvention2008.aspx

jB


----------



## Bert H

Unfortunately, won't make it this year. I want to see lots of pics guys!


----------



## wet

Bummer, but yes! 

On the same note, anyone interested in checking out some vintage M42 lenses? These are very well built lenses that can be had for relatively cheap on eBay, and there's adapters for most any (every?) modern DSLR/micro 4/3/etc. I'll have a 50mm/f1.7 Pentax for sure, but can bring some others if folks want to mess around with them. I only have an adapter for my K-mount Pentax.

Gonna be fun!


----------



## Jdinh04

Looks like I will be attending. I'll be shooting with my old Nikon D50 or posssibly a D90. Looking forward to it


----------



## wet

Tweeting crappy pics; about to start the Tissue Culture workshop: http://twitter.com/20dollarlens


----------



## MiamiAG

First day of the convention is over and starting day two. 

I was very impressed with day one. The FAN tour was fantastic. Dr. Kane's tissue culture talk and workshop was fantastic. I now have a cultured lace plant and 20 cultured vessels with various plants in them.

Probably the highlight, however, was getting to meet all the people that' I've known for years. Some of them are members here at APC. This is truly what the convention is all about.

Lastly, I must give HUGE props to the team at the AGA for all of their efforts in putting the convention on. I especially want to thank the hardest working man in the hobby, Erik Olson.


----------



## MiamiAG

Well, it's formally over. :-(

I want to know, how did those flying make it home with 20+ vials of questionable, colored agar and home-made plant wicks?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Art,



> I want to know, how did those flying make it home with 20+ vials of questionable, colored agar and home-made plant wicks?


ROFL!


----------



## MiamiAG

Here's a picture.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Art,

I can just see myself trying to explain what that vial is to an TSA official: "Honestly, it's an aquarium plant! BTW, I have real estate in Florida."


----------



## MiamiAG

Lol

BTW you have a great avatar. I was in Seattle this summer and got a very similar picture with the Space Needle and Mt. Renier in the back. That was on our first day there. The other 5 days it was too cloudy to see.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Art,

I think that one sunny day you were here was our summer! Last year, summer came on a Tuesday! People in Seattle don't tan.....they rust! How can you tell someone from Seattle? From the moss on their backs and their webbed feet.

Did you see Erik and Kathy when you were in town or visit any of the LFS?


----------



## MiamiAG

That's funny!

I did get to meet Erik and Kathy. They were fantastic and even helped me with a proxy bid at the auction.

As for LFS, there aren't any good ones down here.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Art,

We have a few LFS (non Big Box) that are pretty good; they carry a variety of the Florida Aquatics Nurseries plants. Occasionally a local GSAS plantaholic will take in something unusual to the LFS, like Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan' or Pogostemon but most of the time we find our plants at the GSAS 'mini-auction' at the end of the meetings or on the online forums.

I am the Horticulture Awards Program (HAP) Chairperson for GSAS and started a "Mystery Plant of the Month" for our HAP participants. Each month I post a "Mystery Plant" for our members to have a chance to guess and win, at last week's meeting I gave away some stems of Ludwigia senegalensis that I had picked up from another GSAS Member. I also buy plants on the forums that I haven't seen at GSAS to bring in new plant species to the members.

It's a great club, over the last two years we have been fortunate to have Luis Navarro (Aquascaping), Ghazanfar Ghori (Crypts), Ad Konings (African Cichlids), Karen Randall (Aquascaping), Tom Barr (Aquarium Plants), **** Au (Discus), and Barbie Fiorentino (Plecos) as guest speakers. if you get a chance to visit again you are welcome to attend a meeting; guests are always welcome!

BTW, just a quick comment that I like the podcasts on your website.

Ludwigia senegalensis


----------



## MiamiAG

Thanks, Roy!


----------



## MaryD

Hi all--

We made it back! Since the question was about taking test tubes on planes, we did okey doke. Our vials were checked in luggage and would have been fine except we were asked to reduce weight at the last minute at check-in, so in our frantic haste, the little tubes got scattered everywhere in the bag. I anticipate finding a random vial in a pair of jeans next month! For some, the samples separated from agar medium. Next time, I"m packing them in a plastic (not fragile paper) bag.

I made videos of it all and have the first of three videos posted on my blog, this one profiling the tour of Florida Aquatic Nursery.

http://www.submergedblog.com/?p=79

I"m very inspired, as is DH. Great to put faces to names (yes, you too, Art, love what you do!). Have to go to the real world now...

Best,

Mary

Ps. if you like it, I'll really appreciate it if you add a comment or give it thumbs up on YouTube!


----------



## Jdinh04

Also back from the AGA 2010 Convention. I have a ton of photos to go through and a lot of writing to do. Expect to see some new photos and articles posted soon!

As always, it was good to catch up with old friends and meet new ones.


----------



## Tex Gal

MaryD said:


> Hi all--
> I made videos of it all and have the first of three videos posted on my blog, this one profiling the tour of Florida Aquatic Nursery.
> http://www.submergedblog.com/?p=79


Nice job on your video! It is an amazing place isn't it?!

@Art- TSA did check in my bag but never asked me anything. On the other hand, had to toss our collecting net handle. Evidently it was just too much of a risk to them. Go figure?!!!

@John - looking forward to your pxs and recap.

@Everyone else - Had a great time. I love seeing everyone again! Amazing to be able to talk to people that have devoted much of their lives to collecting plants from all over the world. To what amazing places they have been! Next, so impressive are all of the hobbyist that have a niche in the hobby like crypts, photography, scaping, etc... They have a wealth of knowledge and we all reap the benefits of their passion. I would venture to say that every attendee had the thought of the possibility of another tank in their future, albeit fleeting (or not...).

If you've never been YOU SHOULD GO!


----------



## MaryD

Texas Gal, it was great to meet you! See I told you I had almost no posts! Thanks for watching my video. I have two more, I'll let folks know here when I post (hahaha, I may get to double digit posting!!!).

BTW--listened to Art's convention recaps yesterday on my way to work. Art--I really enjoyed how well you captured the presentations. Incidentally, AGA used to be an annual event, I think up to 2005. I have no idea why it changed, except I know organizing it is an insanely big effort. My hats off to Eric for a really stunning job chairing this one.


----------



## MiamiAG

Thanks, Mary! 

Yes, the AGA was once sponsored by local fish clubs and was annual. That changed some time ago because they ran out of big clubs that would sponsor it. 

I'm hopeful that if we do a good job of growing this hobby, it will one day return to being an annual event.


----------



## 954baby

I would have loved to go to the tour of FAN, I'm so jealous!!! I live about 4 miles from there and have always wanted to get a peek inside. If it weren't for school I would have been all over that. =( When I graduate I want to get a part time job just so I can see inside!


----------



## MaryD

954 baby--why not call and ask if you could visit? While they aren't really geared towards visitors, I certainly didn't get the sense of a closed door policy.

BTW--how fortunate to live there! I'm jealous of y'all that can have outdoor pond plants 365 days a year (though I have to say, Virginia is also stunningly beautiful).


----------



## Jdinh04

I am in the process of redoing my website, so please disregard the look of it at the moment.

However, after a couple days, I managed to go through all the photos and selected a few. I also wrote a recap of this year's convention.

Enjoy!

http://www.aquascapist.com/aquascapist-articles/aga-2010-convention-recap/


----------



## Bert H

Nice write up, John. Sorry I missed it this year, but stuff happens. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Francis Xavier

Video of the event:


----------

